# New Campervan Company Envy Campers



## cwelsh77 (May 14, 2012)

*New Campervan Rental Company Envy Campers*

Hi Everyone
If you looking at renting a campervan, starting from Brisbane or the Sunshine Coast have a look at www.envycampers.com.au we have brand new fitted out vans plenty of room and everything you need fridge, TV/DVD player 240volt inverter power and plenty of storage space. The only things you need to bring is a change of clothes. 
This time of the year is the low season so you can rent one for as little as 35 dollars a day, you can't beat that.


----------



## Andrews (Dec 6, 2012)

Having a camper van is easy to use on the things that you manage that will help in keeping all the best way of the things that you need.


----------



## The Campervan Man (Feb 23, 2013)

They look great the good old Delica....great vehicle. I have one myself!


----------

